# Repticon Bristol



## jharris08 (Dec 26, 2011)

I will have azureus, auratus, and cobalts this weekend at Repticon Bristol May 4th-5th.....will also have 10 and 30 gal complete vivarium set-ups along with fruit flies for sale as well.


----------

